# CALLING ALL KIDS!



## SaRaH!! (Feb 13, 2010)

do adults play animal crossing
im 12 
that be cool to have all ages play!!!8D


----------



## Conor (Feb 13, 2010)

_Topic Moved: General AC Discussion_


----------



## SilentHopes (Feb 13, 2010)

yeah they do.


----------



## Sarah (Feb 13, 2010)

Yes, some adults play AC.


----------



## SaRaH!! (Feb 13, 2010)

>_< 
oki becues i thot of the idea if my parets played


----------



## MasterM64 (Feb 13, 2010)

SaRaH!! said:
			
		

> do adults play animal crossing
> im 12
> that be cool to have all ages play!!!8D


Yes, some do play AC.

I recommend you don't tell your age imo(no offense).  

Most ages do play AC, which can be kind of interesting.


----------



## Zangy (Feb 13, 2010)

Nintendo these days is only for old ladies and the 12 and under crowd.


----------



## kalinn (Feb 13, 2010)

some do


----------



## bittermeat (Feb 13, 2010)

MasterM64 said:
			
		

> Most ages do play AC, which can be kind of interesting.


.


----------



## Gnome (Feb 13, 2010)

SaRaH!! said:
			
		

> >_<
> oki becues i thot of the idea if my parets played


Your parrot can play Animal Crossing?!


----------



## [Nook] (Feb 13, 2010)

Gnome said:
			
		

> SaRaH!! said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My parrot is better, he kicks ass at SSBB. He beat Miyamoto once. AND HE USED OLIMAR.


----------



## Tyeforce (Feb 13, 2010)

nook said:
			
		

> Gnome said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your parrot my have beaten Miyamoto with Olimar, but _my_ parrot beat _Sakurai_ with _Ganondorf!_

=p

And, yes, adults play Animal Crossing. I'm an adult, and I play. =3 (Well, I haven't played for awhile, but I want to start up again. =p)


----------



## Kyle (Feb 13, 2010)

I'm 87 years old and I love when little kids play with me.


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool (Feb 13, 2010)

fftopic: ^^^^^^^^^^^^
WTF
_____________________________________________
My parents rarely play. And yes,some all ages play


----------



## Thunder (Feb 13, 2010)

Solgineer said:
			
		

> I'm 87 years old and I love when little kids play with me.


Oh you


----------



## Smash Genesis (Feb 14, 2010)

Tyeforce said:
			
		

> nook said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


_MY_ parrot beat Megaman 2 on difficult _without taking damage._ Top that.

ON TOPIC: My parents don't want to have anything to do with video games, period.


----------



## Nixie (Feb 14, 2010)

My parent kinda do... *guilt*


----------



## Trundle (Feb 14, 2010)

Hahahaha. (Not at you Nixie)


----------



## Jo_Star_Killa (Feb 14, 2010)

Solgineer said:
			
		

> I'm 87 years old and I love when little kids play with me.


That is just wrong. >_>"

I tried to convince my mom to play, but she refused. >_<


----------



## Shadow Jolteon (Feb 14, 2010)

My grandmom used to play Animal Crossing every once in awhile, she mainly just fished. =P


----------



## MasterM64 (Feb 14, 2010)

Solgineer said:
			
		

> I'm 87 years old and I love when little kids play with me.


^
That maybe a World Record! LOL


----------



## [Nook] (Feb 14, 2010)

Smash Genesis said:
			
		

> Tyeforce said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


@Tye: Ganon has kick-ass moves, unlike Olimar. So take that.

@Smash: My parrot beat Megaman 2 starting with 0.0000000000(there's more zeros)1 health on Impossible without taking damage. And every level had giant lasers on every cubic centimeter.


----------



## Susie (Feb 14, 2010)

My mom, my sister (16), my brother (11), and me (13) all play animal crossing. sometimes was talk about it at the dinner table XD


----------



## LadyRohan (Mar 5, 2010)

Yes... I play and I'm old!


----------



## KaEyes (Mar 7, 2010)

Yep they sure do!   I am a mother of 2 and got the game for myself for Xmas! lol


----------



## OJ. (Mar 7, 2010)

My dad plays.


----------

